# Health requirement provided, what to do next?



## jadg (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello, 

I just want to ask what to do next after you completed medical? In my health assessment, it appears

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

However, do I need to click on "Information provided" for the CO to review? 

I still have this "If you have attached all requested documents through this ImmiAccount, click the 'Request complete' button below to assist the department to identify this application as being ready for assessment."

Thanks in advance


----------



## deen.6eee (May 19, 2014)

Hello, If you have applied for a Visa and provided all necessary documents, It may take time to update your medical results which is sent directly to the immigration by ur medical group. Once its updates u can click information provided if all the required documents are provided by u and wait for a case officer to be allotted. One your time comes the case officer processes your visa or can ask for documents related to the visa. For more accurate information visa the immigration website. Good Luck. 

Cheers. Have a gud day.. 




jadg said:


> I just want to ask what to do next after you completed medical? In my health assessment, it appears
> 
> "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> ...


----------



## simplesam (Dec 8, 2017)

jadg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just want to ask what to do next after you completed medical? In my health assessment, it appears
> 
> ...


Hi, it means your medicals have being submitted. 
Did the CO request any other documents apart from medicals ( say for example PCC)? If all the requested documents are submitted, then you can surely proceed.


----------

